# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  FERTIPHOS PLUS: ASEGURA MAYOR MASA RADICULAR Y ALARGA LA VIDA POST COSECHA

## Grupo Andina

fertisphos-plus-grupo-andina.jpgEn el evento del FRUTICIA 2016 Grupo Andina, presentó el fertilizante Fertiphos Plus que es una formula concentrada conformado por nueve de los trece elementos nutricionales que las plantas requieren extraer del suelo, entre los que destaca el fósforo Monovalente con un 20% y el calcio con una concentración de 36% adicionalmente los otros elementos secundarios y Microelementos.  
El uso de Fertiphos Plus como abono de fondos en la siembra de arándanos y otros cultivos- permite a la planta disponer de manera inmediata del Fosforo aportado para generar mayor masa radicular y al mismo tiempo acondicionar el suelo para el desarrollo del cultivo. Además permite alargar la vida post cosecha de los frutos, es decir que la fruta tenga mayor vida en anaquel fundamentalmente por el aporte de Calcio. 
Este fertilizante esta formulado para ser usado en los programas de fertilización para los estados iniciales en las fases de los cultivos, específicamente en el cultivo de Arándano se utiliza 20 g/planta al fondo del hoyo al momento del trasplante en siembras de campo definitivo y/o en la preparación de los sustratos para siembras en bolsas. De esta manera, garantizamos que se forme un mayor volumen radicular, que permitirá una mejor absorción de agua y nutrientes para obtener un desarrollo foliar muy bien estructurado, con brotes de muy buen porte y diámetro que permitirá contar con plantas muy bien formadas para pasar a la etapa productiva. 
Fertiphos Plus ha sido formulado pensando en las condiciones y tipo de suelo predominante en la costa del país los cuales son ligeramente alcalinos y en algunos casos con problemas de carbonatos y salinidad, Fertiphos Plus es un fertilizante de reacción ácida por lo tanto destruye la presencia de carbonato en el suelo, específicamente en la zona del fertilizante, evitando que el fosforo aportado se inmovilice y/o retrograde garantizando en un 100% su disponibilidad y asimilación por los cultivos fertilizados. Además tiene una solubilidad muy alta respondiendo en corto periodo de tiempo al requerimiento de la planta.  *Grupo Andina* 
Grupo Andina de capitales 100% peruanos- se inició en el sector agrícola hace 22 años, posicionándose en el rubro de reguladores de crecimiento y ha ingresado al mercado de los fertilizantes edáficos, es decir de los fertilizantes que se aplican directamente al fondo del surco.  
Hoy cuenta con una moderna planta de producción en Piura que permite producir hasta 30 mil toneladas de Fertiphos plus anualmente garantizando el suministro para la fertilización de varios de los cultivos de importancia económica en el país.  grupo-andina-planta-parachique.jpgTemas similares: Artículo: ​Nanotecnología chilena alarga 30% vida útil de alimentos envasados COSECHA Y POST COSECHA DEL HOLANTAO VENDO AGUAJE, FRUTO, MASA FRESCA Y MASA SECA Ingeniero con experiencia en Cosecha y Post-Cosecha de Productos Agroindustriales

----------

